# Charter Arms revolvers



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Just a word to the wise.
I was cleaning my firearms the other day and while I was cleaning my Charter Arms Pathfinder 22LR I noticed that the cylinder seemed a bit loose when I flipped it open. So I checked the screw that secures it and yes it was quite loose. No problem. I tightened it tight. But it is a small screw and it if fell out would be hard to replace and I have no idea what would happen it it fell out after I pulled the trigger. Good thing to check all screws on all firearms from time to time.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

yellowtr said:


> Just a word to the wise.
> I was cleaning my firearms the other day and while I was cleaning my Charter Arms Pathfinder 22LR I noticed that the cylinder seemed a bit loose when I flipped it open. So I checked the screw that secures it and yes it was quite loose. No problem. I tightened it tight. But it is a small screw and it if fell out would be hard to replace and I have no idea what would happen it it fell out after I pulled the trigger. Good thing to check all screws on all firearms from time to time.


Indeed, it's not too good to have a screw loose.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Thats why god invented loctite.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

stokes said:


> Thats why god invented loctite.


Yup! Great stuff. Very true if you have a older motorcycle!


----------



## WolfgangKrause (Dec 11, 2020)

I've heard of this with the .38 but luckily I never ran into this yet


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm in the habit of putting blue thread locker on about everything. 2 motorcycles, 2 scooters, 15 guns with some aftermarket parts. When absolutely necessary, red thread locker.


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

Blue Loctite® will solve the problem. I use on the screws for all of my revolvers and scope mounts and rings for my rifles.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

yellowtr said:


> Just a word to the wise.
> I was cleaning my firearms the other day and while I was cleaning my Charter Arms Pathfinder 22LR I noticed that the cylinder seemed a bit loose when I flipped it open. So I checked the screw that secures it and yes it was quite loose. No problem. I tightened it tight. But it is a small screw and it if fell out would be hard to replace and I have no idea what would happen it it fell out after I pulled the trigger. Good thing to check all screws on all firearms from time to time.


Yeah. When I am cleaning my guns, I am not only taking care of the powder residue, but I eyeball them real close for any mechanical issues.

Good thing you caught that!


----------



## Clingun (Jan 5, 2021)

stokes said:


> Thats why god invented loctite.


This is my personal hotline whenever I have loose screws etc.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Also Charter is great about sending out replacement screws quickly


----------



## Buckeye63 (Jan 9, 2021)

My Charters


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I just learned about a Charter Arms revolver I didn't know existed. 7 shot, small frame 3" revolver in 32 H&R Magnum. This might be the perfect carry gun for a new shooter I know who's recoil sensitive & hates shooting my snappy LCR 38. Federal & Hornady 32 H&R expands in denim/gel tests & penetrates 13.5-15" from what I've read online. https://charterfirearms.com/collections/nitride/products/model-63270#content


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Buckeye63 said:


> View attachment 19450
> 
> My Charters


WOW! That's a lot of Charters!


----------



## Longcarbine (Aug 30, 2017)

Blue Loctite is a gunsmiths freind.


----------

